# BMW Motorrad USA To Sponsor Handbuilt Motorcycle Show, April 8-10, In Austin, TX



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA will be the title sponsor of the third annual Handbuilt Motorcycle Show, April 8-10, in Austin, TX. Hosted by Revival Cycles, the event features approximately 150 custom motorcycles from the best builders in the world, alongside original artwork, in a historic downtown warehouse in the heart of Austin's lively East Side.

"Technology and design are both vital to the future of the motorcycle industry," observed Sarah Schilke, National Marketing Manager, BMW Motorrad USA. "As BMW raises the technology bar with each new motorcycle model year, it will continue to embrace its legacy for handcrafted ingenuity. We are proud to be the title sponsor of the Handbuilt Show and applaud the builders who push their creativity to engineer these rolling works of art."

Since its inception in 2014, support from the motorcycling community, both locally and abroad, has transformed the Handbuilt Motorcycle Show into a destination for riders, enthusiasts, and fans from all over the world. The exhibition of custom builds, paintings, sculpture and photography draws a diverse crowd, ranging from the merely curious to die-hard fans, who celebrate the process of design and the satisfaction of creation inherent in the craft.

For those eager to see vintage machines in motion, the Handbuilt Show will offer the American Motor Drome Company's Wall of Death live action thrill show. The performance (which originated a century ago in carnivals and fairs) will feature daredevils executing stunts along the vertical walls of a wooden motor drome while riding antique motorcycles and handbuilt four-wheeled racing machines.

For those seeking trackside action, MotoGP racing will be held at the nearby Circuit Of The Americas. For more a complete schedule of events and information about the Handbuilt Motorcycle Show, visit https://revivalcycles.com/pages/about-the-handbuilt-motorcycle-show.


----------

